# Forrest Woodworker II 40T #1 Grind (flat)



## ShaneA

I have one of these in my "forrest collection" as well. I will say mine does not yield this flat of a cut. Although I have not used it since I sent it to forrest for resharping. The blade cuts well however, just not as flat as what yours is in the pic. Thanks for the review.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've never seen a Forrest blade get less than 5 stars in a review. That tells you something about how great those blades are!

Thanks for posting!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
(The greatest woodworking show mankind has ever known is now online!)


----------



## john925

I too have the WW II. However I have the 48 tooth blade. My first cuts where not what I expected but I think my expectations were too high. Since then I wouldn't trade it for any other! Great blade!


----------



## Dusty56

Welcome to yet Another 5 STAR worthy tool review on Lumberjocks !!

"Just used it for the first time , it was able to cut MDF , and only cost $120.00" !

I brought a used blade to my sharpening service quite a few years ago and had them sharpen the teeth to a Flat Top Grind {FTG} . Still using it today with perfectly flat bottom grooves. Cost was less than $10.00 : )


----------



## DrTebi

Just wanted to add my 2 cents:
I have had this blade for a while, and am very pleased with it. It cuts just as nice and flat as in the images that Lee posted. I bought it mainly for joinery: box joints, rabbets, dadoes, tenons.

And for you SawStop people, Forrest will attempt to fix your blade if the brake fired. I ran into my aluminum part of my miter gauge ('had taken too long of a brake from woodworking!), some teeth were damaged, and Forrest fixed it and sent it back promptly.

Forrest blades are not cheap, but from what I can see, you get what you pay for…


----------

